# Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden



## HighEnd111 (4. Juni 2014)

*Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Hallo liebe PCGHX-ler 

Mich würde es mal interessieren ob es theoretisch möglich wäre, einen alten Heizkörper als Radiator zu verwenden. schließlich wäre es eine unauffällige passive Kühlmöglichkeit für ne Wakü.

Wäre mal interessant ^^


----------



## Murdoch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Ich denke die Wärmeabgabe ist um einiges schlechter wie bei den feinen Radiatoren in unseren Systemen. 

Was ich mir eher denken könnte wäre ein alter Wasserkühler vom PKW.
Denkbar wäre auch ein umgebauter Ladeluftkühler. 

Passiv ist so oder so zu ineffizient.


----------



## Razorblade083 (4. Juni 2014)

Geile Idee, und wenns im Winter zu kalt ist, wirfste Prime und Furmark an.


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Ich denke, um damit ein Zimmer heizen zu können brauch man mindestens Triple-SLI und ein EVGA Classified SR-2 mit 2 CPUs, RAM (voll besetzt) @ H2O + Komplett-MB-Kühler ^^ Dazu noch n paar HDDs und evtl. das Netzteil mit anflanschen ^^

@Murdoch: Ich weiß nicht ob ich da richtig denke, aber ist durch die große Fläche des Heizkörpers nicht der Nachteil der Passivkühlung ausgeglichen?


----------



## keinnick (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Probiere es mal aus. Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## JakPol (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Passiv ist so oder so zu ineffizient.


 
Einspruch! "Ineffizient" ist ne Frage der Definition: wenn Du Effizienz bewertest als "mit möglichst wenig Aufwand den maximalen Erfolg", dann ist ne Passivkühlung sogar effizienter - Du sparst Dir die ganzen Lüfter und die Regelung derselben, hast also weniger Aufwand. Wenn Du Effizienz bewertest als "mit möglichst wenig Finanzmitteln den maximalen Erfolg", dann gebe ich Dir Recht, es ist mit einer Passivkühlung teurer, auf die gleichen Temperaturen wie bei einer aktiven zu kommen. Wobei sich da schon die Frage stellt, welche Temperaturen man _braucht_ und welche man _will_. Meist ist da ein gewaltiger Unterschied... _Brauchen_ tust Du genug, um CPU und GPU dauerhaft unter 80° und das Wasser unter 45°C zu halten, dann bewegen sich alle Komponenten innerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen. _Wollen_ tun die meisten WaKü-Nutzer aber Komponententemperaturen um die 40° und Wassertemperaturen um die 25° - unnötigerweise, sprich: ineffizienterweise. Effizient wäre es, gerade nur die (monetäre, zeitliche, und Strom-)Energie reinzustecken, dass alles sicher und stabil funktioniert 

Bzgl der Ausgangsfrage: Ich denke, dass Heizkörper theoretisch gingen. Allerdings ist es ein großer Aufwand, die zu montieren, die Anschlüsse müssten umgebaut werden, und sie haben ein GEWALTIGES Volumen. AUsserdem sind bereits benutzte Heizkörper von innen derart schmutzig und korrodiert, dass du das nicht in Deinem CPU-Kühler haben willst. Filter wären also notwendig, die vrmtl besonders in der Anfangszeit sehr häufig gereinigt werden müssten. Dazu kommt, wie Murdoch richtig sagt, dass ihre Wärmeabgabe hinter der eines Cape Cora HF deutlich zurückfallen dürfte.

Über KFZ-Radiatoren wurde hier und hier und hier und da ausgiebig gesprochen. Lektüre empfohlen. Kurzfazit: Geht, ist kompliziert, Radiatoren aus Klimaanlagen sind einfacher, aber seltener.


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Hab leider keinen alten Heizkörper da, und einen vorhandenen abmontieren... hm, da würde ich wohl die Löffel langgezogen bekommen ^^ Zudem fehlt mir leider noch die Wakü 

Meldet sich jemand freiwillig für ein kleines Experiment?


----------



## Research (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Müsste gute Werte liefern da große Oberfläche, ist schließlich dazu gedacht Wärme abzugeben.
Zumal eine große Menge Wasser zu erwärmen wäre.
Einer hier betreibt damit sein Aquarium.

Zimmer heizen, ja, mit dicker CPU +GPU geht das. Auch ohne CrsooFire/SLI.
Eventuell SpaWas + Chipsatz einbinden, dann komplett "passiv"*.
* Sehr langsame Lüfter für andere Bauteie wie Elkos-Andere-Chipsätze (Netzwerk, Audio...)


----------



## azzih (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Hmm Heizungen verwenden aber erheblich wärmeres Wasser zum Zimmer heizen als das PC Komponenten wahrscheinlich produzieren würden. Aber theoretisch könnte das schon gehn. Allerdings brauchste erstmal eine sehr leistungsstarke Pumpe die so viel Wasser in ordentlich Bewegung hält, sone normale Wasserkühlungspumpe mit ihren ca. 300 l/h taugt da net.

Mal was andres: Ich hatte mir mal überlegt einen Radiator zu bauen der so gross ist wie eine Seite am PC Gehäuse, der wird dann mit etwas Abstand außen ans Gehäuse verbaut. Das müsste doch sogar passiv möglich sein zu kühlen. Weiss jemand ob das schonmal gemacht wurde?


----------



## Research (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Jain. Bis runter auf 60L bekommt man davon nichts mit.
Allerdings sollte man auf entsprechende Steighöhe achten da der Pumpe sonst die Puste ausgeht.


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

@azzih: Sogenannte MoRas haben bereits viele am Seitenteil hängen, sind aber auch teuer und brauchen meistens trotzdem noch Lüfter, wenn auch langsam.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 420 PRO stainless steel Watercool MO-RA3 420 PRO stainless steel 36097


----------



## NatokWa (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Habe derzeit meine CPU unter Passiv-WaKü , aber eben NUR die CPU . 
Meinen Reserator (V1.0) hab ich vorm Müll gerettet (Kollege wollt ihn weg schmeißen) und jetzt darf er sich bei mir austoben . Mit gut 2,5L Wasser und einer gerademal 2,5Watt starken Pumpe bleibt meine CPU selbst unter Volllast (CoreDamage) und 4,4Ghz (derzeit) noch unter 50°C . Kühler steht in der Sig , WLP ist die MX-4 .

Leider kann ich es NICHT wie geplannt auch mit der GraKa testen ..... auf meine passt kein WaKü-Block und ich sehe es derzeit nicht ein für relativ wenig mehrnutzen schon wieder ne neue GraKa zu kaufen .... allerdings denke ich das der Reserator ALLEINE dann eh überfordert währe .....


----------



## Joselman (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*



NatokWa schrieb:


> auf meine passt kein WaKü-Block und ich sehe es derzeit nicht ein für relativ wenig mehrnutzen schon wieder ne neue GraKa zu kaufen .... allerdings denke ich das der Reserator ALLEINE dann eh überfordert währe .....


 
really? EK-FC680 GTX DCII - Acetal+Nickel


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Nen Heizkörper sollte problemlos funktionieren. Man muss nur drauf achten, welches Material es ist. Außerdem sollte man einen gebrauchten extrem gut spülen, da ist SEHR viel Mist drin. Ne normale Pumpe sollte das problemlos schaffen, da ein Heizkörper ja nicht wirklich höher ist als ein Rechner. Außerdem wird man dann einen verdammt guten Durchsatz haben, da so ein Heizkörper gegenüber einem PC Radiator fast keinen Strömungswiderstand hat.


----------



## Rabauke (4. Juni 2014)

Schau mal bei den meisterkühlern- da haben das einige getestet, unter anderem vjoe.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Edit: too late  .... 
Habe dieses das Experiment in der Tat selbst schon ein paar Jahre hinter mir (wie auch viele andere) und würde nicht dazu raten. 

Bei meinem Versuch habe ich einen fabrikneuen Heizkörper in den Kreislauf eingeschleift. Kühltechnisch war er zwar nicht überragend, hat aber durchaus im erwartbaren Rahmen und geräuschlos zu einer annehmbaren Kühlleistung beigetragen. Das Hauptproblem ist jedoch die Korrosion. Normale Heizkörper sind entweder aus normalem Stahlblech oder aus Alu. Meiner war aus Stahlblech. Beides ist bezüglich Korrosion in einer Wakü äußerst problematisch und selbst mit hoch dosiertem effektiven Korrosionsschutz ist dem auf längere Frist nicht bei zu kommen (Glysantin G48 in hoher Konzentration). Bei mir war der Rostgehalt im Kreislauf nach ca. einem halben Jahr so hoch, dass ich das Teil wieder raus geschmissen habe und den ganzen Kreislauf komplett reinigen musste. Im Vergleich zu einer normalen Wakü ist der Wartungsaufwand enorm und für Leute mit transparenten Schläuchen und Kühlern schon nach recht kurzer Zeit auch aus optischen Gründen alles andere als empfehlenswert.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meiner Version des Heizkörper-Radiators inkl. eines kleinen Eigenbaufilters am Auslass (alles im Neuzustand):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das vorletzte Bild veranschaulicht die interne Ein- und Auslasskonfiguration und das letzte den Eigenbau-Schnellkupplungsblock, mit dem der Radi an den Rechner angeschlossen war (die Schlauchschleife ersetzte den Heizkörperradi, wenn dieser nicht eingeschleift war).

Viele weitere Beispiele lassen sich nach kurzer Recherche im Netz finden . Darunter gibt es auch vereinzelte Leute, bei denen Heizkörperradiatoren über längere Zeit nur mit moderaten Korrosionsproblemen liefen oder immer noch laufen, weil sie extreme Korrosionsschutzkonzentrationen einsetzen oder eben Rost und andere Korrosionsprodukte im Kreislauf in Kauf nehmen. Das ist aber der deutlich kleinere Teil der Leute, die bereits Heizkörper-Radis in der Wakü ausprobiert haben. 

In meinem Stammforum versucht sich derzeit ein User an einem Alu-Heizkörper als Passiv-Radi, aber ich prophezeie da ebenfalls, dass es in sehr überschaubarer Zu starken Korrosionsproblemen kommt, da keine dichte Eloxalschicht vorhanden ist. Bei nicht eloxiertem Alu kann es, neben der Verschmutzung des Kreislaufs mit Korrosionsprodukten, auch noch schneller als bei Stahl mal zu Leckagen kommen. Bei so großen Angriffsflächen müsste man ständig den Korrosionsschutz auffrischen bzw. ergänzen, um der Korrosion über einen längeren Zeitraum wenigstens einigermaßen Einhalt zu gebieten und braucht Korrosionsschutz-Konzentrationen die weit über das Maß hinaus gehen, was man einer Wakü guten Gewissens zumuten sollte, weil die Viskosität sehr hoch wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Einfach Kühlerfrostschutz aus dem KFZ Bereich verwenden. Dann rostet da nix mehr. Beim KFZ ist selbst nach 15 Jahren der Kühlkreislauf komplett rostfrei. Und da gibt es Alu, Grauguss, Kupfer, Gummi, Silikon, verschiedene Kunststoffe und extreme Temperaturen. Also quasi Worst Case.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

G48 ist Kühlerfrostschutz aus dem KFZ-Bereich - sogar einer der Besten . In einem Autokühlkreislauf kommt aber kein Kupfer oder Messing vor - zumindest nicht mit direktem Kühlmittelkontakt. Das macht den Unterschied! (Stichwort: elektrochemische Spannungsreihe )


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Dann war die Mischung falsch oder nicht gut genug im Vorfeld vermischt. Ich habe noch keinen Motor mit rostigem Kühlsystem gesehen, egal wie alt der war...


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Zum Thema KFZ Kühler 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mittlere Bild zeigt mein ehemaliges Winter Hardcore OC Setup, das erste Bild zeigt die Temp vom Durchfluss Thermometer vor dem Radi eingang, gekühlt wurde nen Pentium D 805@3.8ghz und ne HD2900XT. Kenner wissen das dieses Setup extrem hitze produziert.


----------



## Murdoch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann war die Mischung falsch oder nicht gut genug im Vorfeld vermischt. Ich habe noch keinen Motor mit rostigem Kühlsystem gesehen, egal wie alt der war...


 
Seit wann ist der kühler aus nem Kfz aus Stahlblech? 

Das  verhält sich anders als wie alu Kupfer etc.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann war die Mischung falsch oder nicht gut  genug im Vorfeld vermischt. Ich habe noch keinen Motor mit rostigem  Kühlsystem gesehen, egal wie alt der war...



Weil eben kein Kupfer oder Messing im Kreislauf ist - dagegen zieht Guss, Stahl und Alu den Kürzeren. Aufgabe des Korrosionsschutzes ist es die elektrochemisch unedlen Metalle mit eine künstliche Passivierungschicht aus organischen oder anorganischen Molekühlen zu versehen, die sich ständig aus dem Kühlmittel ergänzt, sobald sich Moleküle der Schicht zersetzt haben oder weggeschwemmt werden. In einem Motorkreislauf gibt es so gut wie keine nennenswerten Korrosionspotentiale. Der Korrosionsschutz hat dort also wenig Arbeit. Ein einem Wakü-Kreislauf mit Kupferkühlern im direkten Wasserkontakt ist das aber anders! Hier hat der Korrosionsschutz tatsächlich den worst case zu bewältigen und das schafft er in der Regel nur in hoher Konzentration und mit sehr häufigem Austausch einigermaßen.

Edit: Abgesehen davon führen sehr hohe Glykolkonzentrationen wie man sie im KFZ-Bereich fährt dazu, dass die Viskosität nicht mehr im Wohlfühlbereich von Wakü-Pumpen liegt. Im Motor erfüllt das Glykol btw neben der Eigenschaft als Lösungsmittel für die Korrosionsinhibitoren, wenigstens eine wichtige Aufgabe: als Frostschutz. In einer Wakü ist diese Funktion überflüssig und die restlichen Eigenschaften leider tendenziell kontraproduktiv. Wenn man wie bei einem Heizkörper-Radiator aber dringend Korrosionsschutz benötigt (ohne ist schon nach wenigen Tagen Rost im Kreislauf), kommt man um hohe Konzentrationen kaum drum herum. Dosiert man aber zu hoch, verschlimmern sich die schädlichen Nebenwirkungen. Deshalb sagte ich ja: Entweder man lebt mit Rost oder man quält seine Pumpe. Ein Rundumsorglospaket gibt´s hier nicht (außer vllt. Edelstahlheizkörper, die ihre dichte Passivierungsschicht selbst mitbringen).


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Seit wann ist der kühler aus nem Kfz aus Stahlblech?
> 
> Das  verhält sich anders als wie alu Kupfer etc.


 Kühler sind nicht aus Stahlblech. Die sind meist aus Alu oder ältere aus Kupfer... Allerdings ist der Block oft aus Guss, was auch gut gammelt sobald es nicht geschützt ist.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Weil eben kein Kupfer oder Messing im Kreislauf  ist - dagegen zieht Guss, Stahl und Alu den Kürzeren. Aufgabe des  Korrosionsschutzes ist es die elektrochemisch unedlen Metalle mit eine  künstliche Passivierungschicht aus organischen oder anorganischen  Molekühlen zu versehen, die sich ständig aus dem Kühlmittel ergänzt,  sobald sich Moleküle der Schicht zersetzt haben oder weggeschwemmt  werden. In einem Motorkeislauf gibt es so gut wie keine nennenswerten  Korrosionspotentiale. Der Korrosiosnchutz hat daher dort also wenig  Arbeit. Ein einem Wakü-Kreislauf mit Kupferkühlern im direkten  Wasserkontakt ist das aber anders! Hier hat der Korrosionschutz  tatsächlich den worst case zu bewältigen und das schafft er in der Regel  nur in hoher Konzentration und mit sehr häufigem Austausch  einigermaßen.ö


 Seit wann haben Auto Kreisläufe kein Kupfer? Das war bis vor 15 Jahren fast der einzige Werkstoff aus dem Kühler waren. Wichtig ist halt das man 60:40 Frostschutz/Wasser mischt und das BEVOR man es reinkippt. Wenn man erst Wasser dann Frostschutz reinkippt kann es passieren das sich Stellen bilden, wo sich das Mittel nie richtig vermischt.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Leute Leute, mal was zu meinem ehemaligen Setup. 

Auto Radi ist vom Ford Sierra, VOLLKUPFER  CPU und Graka Kühler waren VOLLKUPFER, der AGB mit der Pumpe drin bestand aus Eloxierten ALU  Und der Waermetauscher war ein ALU Kühler aus nem BMW E30. 

Benutzt hab ich das gute alte G48 von der BASF gemixt im Verhaeltniss 60/40, zwar zur lasten der Kühleistung, dafür hats die Pumpe gut geschmiert und sie war dadurch flüsterleise obwohl sie nem sehr hohen Wiederstand zu überwinden hatte, ich hab in dem Wintersetup 7 Meter ! 8/10er PUR Schlauch verwenden. Das hat 3 jahre gehoben und da war null nix nada mit Korrosion oder nem Elektrolytischen vorgang.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

So sollte das auch sein, sonst bräuchte man ja keinen Korrosionsschutz reinzukippen.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Seit wann haben Auto Kreisläufe kein Kupfer? Das war bis vor 15 Jahren fast der einzige Werkstoff aus dem Kühler waren. Wichtig ist halt das man 60:40 Frostschutz/Wasser mischt und das BEVOR man es reinkippt. Wenn man erst Wasser dann Frostschutz reinkippt kann es passieren das sich Stellen bilden, wo sich das Mittel nie richtig vermischt.


 
Ein Mischungsverhältnis 60:40 Frostschutz/Wasser ist auf Dauer wie gesagt viel zu viel für ne Wakü-Pumpe . Solche hohen Konzentrationen werden aus Frostschutzgründen im Auto verwendet, was aber für eine Wakü irrelevant ist. Gemischt wurde bei mir btw vor dem rein kippen , aber das ist bezüglich des eigentlichen Problems ebenfalls irrelevant. 
Das Problem besteht darin, dass langfristig Wakü-gängige Konzentrationen zu wenig Korrosionsinhibitoren enthalten, um der Korrosion bei einem Heizkörper-Radiator dauerhaft Einhalt zu gebieten, und Konzentrationen wie man sie im Auto nutzt, sind für Wakü-Pumpen nicht geeignet (zumindest nicht auf Dauer).

@dekay55: Eine verbesserte Schmierwirkung der Pumpenlager wird bereits mit Glykolkonzentrationen im Bereich von 1:20 (Korrosionschutz/Wasser) erreicht. In einem normalen Wakükreislauf (nur Kupfer, Messing, evtl. Nickel) reicht das völlig. Kommt jedoch Alu oder Stahlblech ins Spiel reicht das bei weitem nicht mehr, wenn man Korrosion vermeiden will. Man kann noch guten Gewissens bis 1:10 oder in Extremfällen vllt. noch bis 1:5 gehen, aber darüber hinaus ist die Viskosität so hoch, dass die Pumpenlebensdauer tendenziell leidet. 1:1 oder gar 6:4 (Korrosionschutz/Wasser) ist in einer Wakü einfach nicht empfehlenswert.

Edit: Hinzu kommt btw. noch, dass Hohe Glykolkonzentrationen die Weichmacherauswaschung aus PVC-Schläcuhen deutlich beschleunigen - was ebenfalls nicht im Sinne der meisten Wakü-Nutzer ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Die Pumpe sollte keinen Schaden nehmen, weil sie ja nicht blockiert. Die hat dann halt keine so hohe Förderleistung mehr und die Stromaufnahme geht ein bischen hoch. Wenn das bei dekay55 so lange gelaufen hat, dann wird das sicherlich keine Probleme machen. Und wenn man den Kühlerfrostschutz nicht im richtigen Verhältnis verwendet, dann ist es klar das es nicht hinhaut mit dem Korrosionsschutz.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Je nach Pumpe kann es bei zu hoher Viskosität des Kühlmediums sogar dazu kommen dass sie recht schnell durchbrennt, weil sie erheblich mehr leisten muss. Ist alles schon vorgekommen. In den Anfangszeiten der Wakü-Szene, haben einige Leute ihre Pumpen auf diese Weise gekillt. Es gab sogar Verrückte die Frostschutzkonzentrat pur verwendeten und ich dann darüber wunderten, dass bereits nach wenigen Minuten Rauchzeichen aus Richtung der Pumpe gesendet wurden . 
Das richtige Mischungsverhältnis für einen KFZ-Motor ist eben leider nicht das richtige Verhältnis für eine Wakü .


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Spricht ja nix dagegen ne KFZ Pumpe einzubauen. Sind vermutlich auch billiger.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Und erheblich lauter - besonders passend zum passiven Radiator


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Ok zugegeben das mit dem Weichmacher ist in der tat so, meine PUR Schlaeuche sind schon recht hart geworden, aber nicht brüchig oder spröde, sie sind nur angelaufen. Und wie gesagt das lief jahre so bei mir, aufgegeben hab ich das nur wegen umzug und umrüstung weil ich kein bock mehr hatte auf unhandliche Wakü. Die ganzen Teile bis auf den Radi hab ich auch noch hier rumfliegen. 
Um genau zu sein, ich habe 2003 die Wakü gekauft und sie bis 2010 laufen gehabt, anfangs aber nur mit nem Kupferkernkühler und nem Alu Waermetauscher, aber stets mit G48 in diesem Mischungsverhaeltnis. Die scheis Pumpe funktioniert heute noch, obwohl mir damals schon alle gesagt haben das dieser kram nich lang funktionieren kann. Manchmal ist Theorie und Praxis halt doch bisl unterschiedlich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Und erheblich lauter - besonders passend zum passiven Radiator


 Schonmal ne Zusatzwasserpumpe für die Heizung ausm KFZ gehört? Wenn man mit dem Ohr da hingeht, ja. Außerdem kann man die ja auch in Schaumstoff packen. Hitze macht der nix, die kann 110°C Wasser pumpen ohne Probleme.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

@dekay55: Darf man fragen was das für eine Pumpe war? Ne laute alte Hydor hab ich auch mal als Kühlschmiermittelpumpe an der Fräse verwendet - sie hat trotz der relativ hochviskosen Emulsion etwas länger gelebt als der Alu-Kühlmitteltank, der der Korrosion zum Ofer gefallen ist . Einer Laing DDC und vielen anderen echten Wakü-Pumpen kann man so was jedoch nicht zumuten. 
Bin bei dem Heizkörperversuch am Ende übrigens mit  einem Mischungsverhältnis von ca. 1:8 gefahren, was für die verwendete  Laing schon wirklich arg grenzwertig war. Dem Rost war so nicht beizukommen und noch mehr wäre tödlich für die Pumpe gewesen. 

Diejenigen die ihre Pumpen damals mit zu hohen Glykolkonzentrationen gehimmelt haben, waren btw auch keine Theoretiker . Meine geschilderten Erfahrungen mit gerade noch Wakü-gängigen Konzentrationen stammten ebenfalls aus der leidvollen praktischen Erfahrung. Du hattest mit deiner Pumpen schlicht Glück, und was die Schläuche angeht kannst du dich mit PUR noch glücklich schätzen. Bei den heute fast ausschließlich zum Einsatz kommenden weichen PVC-Schläuchen ist das noch wesentlich heftiger bei so hohen Glykolkonzentrationen. Die Schläuche aus dem Setup mit dem Heizkörper sind btw auch allesamt hinüber gewesen.

Edit:
@TheBadFrag: Hab schon Einiges an Non-Wakü-Pumpen gehört, aber neben der Lautstärke sind auch noch andere Eigenschaften nicht ganz unwichtig für den Wakü-Einsatz. Es hat seine Gründe, warum im Wakü-Bereich trotz vieler Versuche von Bastlern bislang neben der speziell für den Wakü-Einsatz entwickelten Laing DDC Serie, nur Pumpen aus dem Aquarienbereich wirklich große Verbreitung gefunden haben (im Wesentlichen die Eheim 1046 und ihre Derivate). Ansonsten haben lediglich noch die Laing D5-Pumpen als "fachfremde" Wasserbeschleuniger einen gewissen Marktanteil im Wakü-Bereich. 
Alles was bereits früher und auch heute noch ab und zu an Pumpen aus anderen Einsatzbereichen getestet wurde und wird, hat bislang in der Waküszene technisch und akustisch kaum positiven Eindruck hinterlassen . Darüber hinaus ist Optik noch ein Kriterium, was vielen recht wichtig ist...


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Was die Pumpe angeht, da lacht ihr mich gleich aus, früher haben auch alle gelacht und mir gesagt das ding kann nur scheise sein. 
Ehrlich gesagt ich kann nicht sagen was für ne Marke und Modell das ist. Das ist ne Pumpe aus nem Komplett set, Und zwar ist es diejenige aus dem Kailon MK 1-1, wird vielen nix sagen die Firma Kailon ist schon lange Pleite  

Ist ne 12V Wechselstrom ! Pumpe


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Also ich habe bis jetzt noch keine KFZ Zusatzwasserpumpe in einer Wasserkühlung gesehen. Optik ist für die Tonne, ganz klar. Aber ansonsten sollte die gut laufen. Muss ja keine Riesenpumpe sein, die nen mörder Durchsatz macht.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Hier mal bilder von der Kailon Pumpe die das all die jahre überstanden hat, es muss eigentlich ne Aquariumpumpe sein, is auf jeden fall ne Tauchpumpe.
Die ablagerungen in der Pumpe sind nich von Korrosion, hab die Bilder eben erst geschossen und es war noch bisl von der 3 jahre alten Süffe drinne gestanden die bisl ausgeflockt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Spricht ja nix dagegen ne KFZ Pumpe einzubauen. Sind vermutlich auch billiger.


 
Du weißt, das die Pumpe im Auto über den Zahnriemen angetrieben wird?
Heißt, du müsstest die Pumpe an einen Elektromotor anschließen.
Die Pumpe selbst ist leise, und neu sind die richtig teuer, glaub selbst eine Pumpe vom Schrottplatz ist nicht sonderlich günstig.
Dazu kommt dann halt noch der Motor, der ein bestimmtes Drehmoment und auch U/Min. bringen muss.

Vielleicht wäre ein leistungsstarke Aquarien- oder Teichpumpe besser geeignet, 
wobei die auch nicht zu den leisen Vertretern gehören.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Das hast du grad dem falschen probiert zu erklaeren  

Es gibt natürlich auch in Autos Elektrische Wasserpumpen im Kühlkreislauf ! Besonders in Modernen Autos. Problem wird nur eher die Stromversorgung. 
Zur not könntest auch einfach ne Dieselpumpe nehmen, wobei ich glaub da wird der druck einfach viel zu hoch sein 
Und so teuer sind die garnet, du bekommst bereits ab 70€ neue Pumpen ! Aufm Schrottplatz des vertrauens auch für 40-50€ 

Man sollte dazu sagen, ich bin genauso wie Bad Frag aus der Schrauberfraktion


----------



## Research (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Einfach 2 Pumpen in Reihe schalten, fertig.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Das hast du grad dem falschen probiert zu erklaeren
> 
> Es gibt natürlich auch in Autos Elektrische Wasserpumpen im Kühlkreislauf ! Besonders in Modernen Autos. Problem wird nur eher die Stromversorgung.
> Zur not könntest auch einfach ne Dieselpumpe nehmen, wobei ich glaub da wird der druck einfach viel zu hoch sein
> ...


 
Aber wir reden schon von "Wasserpumpen" nicht von "Treibstoffpumpen", davon bin ich jetzt ausgegangen.
Ich sehe gerade, du bekommst die normale "gemeine" Wasserpumpe mittlerweile deutlich günstiger als wie vor 6 Jahren noch.
Zumindest bei der normalen Wasserpumpe ist mir kein Fahrzeug (Auto) bekannt wo das elektrisch betrieben wird.

Aber ich meine bei Rollern und Quads mit Wasserkühlung (Beides unter 125cmm) gibt's teilweise elektrische Wasserpumpen.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Bei vielen Modernen Autos gibts Elektrische Wasserpumpen, die werden oftmals als zusatzpumpen eingesetzt wenn der Motor z.b im Leerlauf läuft, bei vielen Autos ist es sogar so das die Pumpen rein Elektrisch sind. Auch im Motorsport ist das eine Variante die sehr oft zur unterstützung eingesetzt wird. Ich rede hier NICHT von Kraftstoffpumpen ! Ein beispiel für ne bekannte Pumpe die gern im Motorsport eingesetzt wird ist die EWP 80 
Wie du richtig erkannt hast gibts auch bei Quads, Roller, Motorrädern eine Elektrische Wasserpumpe, das sind im grunde die gleichen Pumpen die im KFZ bereich eingesetzt werden als zusatzpumpe.


----------



## santos (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

irgendwie fehlt mir die Logik zu dem Ganzen. Wozu ist eine elektrische Wasserpumpe im PKW/LKW nötig? Von Preis-Arbeits und Sicherheitsaufwand mal abgesehen, erfüllt eine elektrische Wasserpumpe welchen Zweck? Was will ein leistungsstarker PKW-Motor mit hohem Drehmoment mit einer E-Wasserpumpe und dessen Leistung. Kann ja sein das ich was vertauscht habe, Du meinst bestimmt die, für die Scheibenwischeranlage.
Eine andere Frage, welcher Sinn steckt hinter dem Ganzen hier. Mal ehrlich, Du hast einen Schrottplatz und zu viele Kühler oder?


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

ich meine für den Kühwasserkreislauf !!! Wie oft soll ich das den noch wiederholen. 
Das hat viele Gründe warum man das machen kann oder macht.
1. Also zusatzpumpe die unabhängig von der Motordrehzahl läuft ( die steuerung erfolgt komplett Digital ) 
2. Als Nachlaufpumpe wenn der Motor bereits abgeschalten ist, das erspart einem das "Kaltfahren" bei Hochleistungsmotoren im Rennsport oder bei Hochgezüchteten Motoren. 
3. Der Motor kann schneller auf Temperatur kommen
4. Reduzierter Kraftstoffverbrauch !!! Ne Mechanische Pumpe kann bis zu 2KW Leistung benötigen, wärend z.b eine Elektrische 200W Pumpe vollkommen ausreicht für Motoren bis 500PS. Das bringt z.b bei den aktuellen BMW Motoren eine Verbrauchsreduzierung von 2% 
Usw usw usw. 

BMW z.b verbaut seit 2004 in seinen Motoren ausschlieslich NUR noch Elektrische Kühlmittelpumpen, der erste BMW Motor der diese Technik einsetzt ist der N52 Motor aus dem 6er. Mittlerweile findet man diese Technik in allen Aktuellen Motoren.

Und nein ich hab keinen Schrottplatz, ich bin wie gesagt Hobby Schrauber, mache öfter Motorumbauten, befasse mich mit Motorsport und Tuning, und so komm ich eben oft für umme an Kühler dran.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Du weißt, das die Pumpe im Auto über den Zahnriemen angetrieben wird?
> Heißt, du müsstest die Pumpe an einen Elektromotor anschließen.
> Die Pumpe selbst ist leise, und neu sind die richtig teuer, glaub selbst eine Pumpe vom Schrottplatz ist nicht sonderlich günstig.
> Dazu kommt dann halt noch der Motor, der ein bestimmtes Drehmoment und auch U/Min. bringen muss.
> ...


 So, gehen wir dem mal auf den Grund. 

Es gibt die sogenannte "Wasserpumpe" im KFZ. Die ist meist per Keilriemen oder Zahnriemen angetrieben. Diese Pumpe kann nicht in PC Kühlungen verbaut werden, weil sie eine viel zu extreme Förderleistung(1-3 KW) hat. Wenn man diese Pumpe mit zu wenig Umdrehungen betreibt fördert sie fast nicht mehr. Es gibt Möglichkeiten diese Hochleistungspumpen zu drosseln aber viel zu umständlich alles, also nicht für PCs.

Dann gibt es elektrische Hochleistungswasserpumpen, die in den Motor Wasserkreislauf mit eingebunden werden. Diese Pumpen werden in leistungsstarken Fahrzeugen oder getunten Autos eingebaut. Teilweise werden die mit zur Motorkühlung verwendet, aber oft sind die seperaten Niedertemperaturkreisläufen für Motoröl-, Getriebeöl- oder Ladeluftkühlungen. Ebenfalls viel zu stark/laut diese Pumpen.

Dann gibt es noch Heizungsumwälzpumpen. Diese Pumpen sind klein, leise und fördern nur Wasser durch den Wärmetauscher der Heizung. Diese kommen einfach an 12V DC und sollten für eine PC Kühlung wunderbar funktionieren. Diese Pumpen gibt es schon seit etlichen Jahren im KFZ Bereich.

Wenn ich wieder in der Firma bin, kann ich ja mal gucken was so eine Pumpe neu kostet.


----------



## santos (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Ok, ich habe da nicht so die Ahnung, ist auch müßig sich damit auseinander zu setzen. In meinem Fall, nutze ich die möglichen Wasserpumpen am Markt. Ich denke mir, wenn es nötig wäre, leistungsstarke Pumpen aus anderen Bereichen, in den Hobbybereich (Computer) einzusetzen, gäbe es Hersteller, die auch hier ein paar Euros verdienen wollten. 
Wobei eine Wakü-Pumpe nur indirekt mit der eigentlichen Kühlung zu tun hat. Obwohl, wenn ich überlege, schräge Kühlanlagen für den Computerbereich, wären bestimmt ein YouTube Video wert.
@TheBadFrag
jo, einiges ist bekannt z.B. Heizungspumpen, die Firma Laing setzt einige von ihren speziellen Pumpen, in diese Anlagen ein.


----------



## rumor (6. Juni 2014)

Also als kleine, sehr leise und sparsame Micropumpe hat sich auch Wilo's Geniax bewährt.
Die haben auch genug Bums  sind aber durch die zusätzliche Elektronik deutlich teurer als ne aquarienpumpe.
Wenn Bedarf besteht schreib ich dir gerne mal ca. Preise raus.


----------



## JaniZz (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Ich hab noch ein recht neuen Heizkörper im Keller unbenutzt rumstehen! 
Falls jemand intresse hat


----------



## tfg95 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Das hast du grad dem falschen probiert zu erklaeren
> 
> Es gibt natürlich auch in Autos Elektrische Wasserpumpen im Kühlkreislauf ! Besonders in Modernen Autos. Problem wird nur eher die Stromversorgung.
> Zur not könntest auch einfach ne Dieselpumpe nehmen, wobei ich glaub da wird der druck einfach viel zu hoch sein
> ...


 
Eine schöne Common-Rail-Diesel-Pumpe mit 2000bar hätte auf jeden Fall etwas.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Seit wann haben Auto Kreisläufe kein Kupfer? Das war bis vor 15 Jahren fast der einzige Werkstoff aus dem Kühler waren.



Schön wärs (hätte mir vor 2 Jahren einige 100 € erspart, wenns kein Durchgammel-Alu gewesen wäre). Für 15 Jahre alte Autos bekommt man ja noch leicht Ersatzteile, aber für CU-verrohrte Radiatoren muss man eher nach 30-50+ Jahre alten Exoten suchen  




tfg95 schrieb:


> Eine schöne Common-Rail-Diesel-Pumpe mit 2000bar hätte auf jeden Fall etwas.^^


 
Jup. Nämlich einen Pumpenschaden nach kurzer Zeit, weil sie ohne Gegendruck arbeitet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schön wärs (hätte mir vor 2 Jahren einige 100 € erspart, wenns kein Durchgammel-Alu gewesen wäre). Für 15 Jahre alte Autos bekommt man ja noch leicht Ersatzteile, aber für CU-verrohrte Radiatoren muss man eher nach 30-50+ Jahre alten Exoten suchen


 Exoten? Daimler hat bis zum W202 noch Kupfer verbaut. In den G Modellen hat bis vor kurzem auch noch Kupfer gesessen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Sure? Wäre eine interessante Quelle an Rohmaterial, aber was ich so finde, sieht wie ein stink normaler Alu-Netzradi aus:
KÜHLER WASSERKÜHLER MERCEDES BENZ C-KLASSE W202 S202 180 200 220 230 | eBay


Als ich seinerzeit nach Kupferradiatoren gesucht habe, liefen die Empfehlungen meist auf Modelle der 70er Jahre hinaus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alten Heizkörper als Radiator verwenden*

Ist ja auch Zubehör Kagge und kein Original Teil.  Alle Kühler mit Endtanks aus Metall sind Kupfer Kühler. Sind die Tanks aus Plastik, ist es ein ALU Kühler.

Beim w201 (190er) Gab es fast nur Kupfer.


----------

